# New sub forums perhaps?



## pit 4 brains (Sep 6, 2010)

I was thinking it might be nice to have a subforum somewhere that deals with curing. There's alot of info scattered around the forum from beef to bacon to cold smoking. Maybe a subforum under preserving meat would be a good spot, or even up by the cold smoking area since most of those items are cured. The wiki section is pretty lean on cures and curing also, so if some of you experienced embalmers have a little extra time, there's a good place to spend it..

Also, howabout a sub form for non-smoker equipment such as;

slicers, grinders, mixers,  injectors, knives, carts, cutting boards, dehydrators, etc.,,?


----------



## meateater (Sep 6, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I was thinking it might be nice to have a subforum somewhere that deals with curing. There's alot of info scattered around the forum from beef to bacon to cold smoking. Maybe a subforum under preserving meat would be a good spot, or even up by the cold smoking area since most of those items are cured. The wiki section is pretty lean on cures and curing also, so if some of you experienced embalmers have a little extra time, there's a good place to spend it..
> 
> Also, howabout a sub form for non-smoker equipment such as;
> 
> slicers, grinders, mixers,  injectors, knives, carts, cutting boards, dehydrators, etc.,,?


That sounds like a good idea, I'll second that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Check out the Smokers and More section at the top of the page. That deals with all smoking hardware related items.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 6, 2010)

> Check out the Smokers and More section at the top of the page. That deals with all smoking hardware related items.


 I was thinking more along the lines of discussion for these items. Maybe it could lead to some good info as far as sharpening, cleaning, lubing, how to tips, etc. I like the Smokers and More section, infact I need to get in there and do some reviews, but I'm more interested in an area that will come up in forum searches..


----------

